# PO Box (Post Office or Palm Jumeirah)



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone have experience of PO Box rental on Palm Jumeirah?

As I understand, I can hire an individual/residential PO Box at a post office, such as in Ibn Battuta Mall or Dubai Media City. Cost will be AED450 p.a. (200+150+100 4-monthly) + AED50 new subscription. Requirements - passport/residency + form + 2x photos.

I believe I can also get a PO Box in Palm Jumeirah (I live in Shoreline apartments), but I don't know where the boxes are located, and I would need to obtain a NOC from the PMT office (Nakheel, which I also don't know where to find)!

Any advice much appreciated.

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have experience of PO Box rental on Palm Jumeirah?
> 
> ...


Jeez why do they make everything so difficult out here, its only a post box, not like you are going to be running some illegal prostitution racket / gambling house / drugs den inside it

Sorry cant help you on where they are, I have my mail delivered to the office.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe all PO Box rentals are managed by Emirates Post. Here's a link to some contact details: https://www.emiratespost.com/content/english/contact.jsp


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe the PO Boxes at Media City are only for offices / residents of the Free Zone. Some buildings have individual PO Boxes for their residents, basically your post will go to the Building Management PO Box and then the management company will deliver it to the individual PO Box.
IF they are provided by Nakheel at the shoreline apartments (I don't know myself) then just ask the security guys in your building to show you where they are and where the Nakheel office is -it used to be at a Canal Cove Villa between Frond A and B. Or ask your neighbours.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have experience of PO Box rental on Palm Jumeirah?
> 
> ...


The PMT office is located at the bottom of the trunk of the Palm. Take your last exit (Service Road) before you go over the flyover, PMT office is located on the right hand side, you will see the sign.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Dozza/all - I'll check the situation later today.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Lamplighter said:


> Thanks Dozza/all - I'll check the situation later today.


Let me know if there is one on the Palm, I would be interested in also getting a PO Box here


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Most people use their employers PO Box, its easier.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have experience of PO Box rental on Palm Jumeirah?
> 
> ...


Emirates PO Boxes are dhs.200 a year.


----------

